# REW with SoundBlaster SB0270?



## mikemcm1956 (Nov 9, 2009)

I currently have the SoundBlaster Connect USB soundcard, along with the Win7 drivers from Creative Labs website. It appears to be functioning fine as far as inputs and outputs, I would like to know if it can be used with REW and a Dayton EMM-6. Will I need an additional preamp, and what is the wiring layout as far as inputs/outputs? If this isn't a practical solution, what's a good entry level box to get started with? I want to run this from my netbook, which has enough processing power (AMD 64Bit CPU) and also handles my CalMan video calibration software.

I did a search on the forums here for the SB0270, but didn't find very much. Thanks in advance for any help....

Mike


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Mike! Here's your connection diagram for soundcard w/ preamp & mic.










Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mikemcm1956 (Nov 9, 2009)

Wayne,

Thanks for the quick response. I had seen that diagram, and was pretty sure I needed the preamp to go with the SB0270. I saw the Xenyx 802 Premium on Amazon right now for the same price as the Standard, so I guess that's the way I'll go. The EMM-6 is on order, so I think I'd better start reading up :blink:.

I see you're in Katy, I'm in Sugar Land. Small world....

Mike


----------

